# It's not like we need another reason to homeschool



## kvanlaan (Oct 18, 2007)

But here's one anyway.

I found this up on a blog that my wife was reading online.



> "Every child in America entering school at the age of five is mentally ill because he comes to school with certain allegiances to our Founding Fathers, toward our elected officials, toward his parents, toward a belief in a supernatural being, and toward the sovereignty of this nation as a separate entity. It's up to you as teachers to make all these sick children well - by creating the international child of the future."
> 
> --Professor Chester M. Pierce, M.D., Professor of Education and Psychiatry at Harvard
> 
> Five year old's are mentally ill because they go to school with preconceived notions of real love, truth, and morality, only to have them stripped from them and given a whole new set of precoceived notions as they enter a modern day Sodom and Gomorrah.



Skipping toward Gomorrah hand-in-hand with the Ivy League.


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2007)

I felt ill when I read that. Dont know what else to say.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought it was appropriate that his quote made it onto this website.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 18, 2007)

Soon we'll have Socialist Realism as the standard in education and we'll march gloriously into the future...wait, haven't I heard that before? It didin't turn out too well, either, as I recall...


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 18, 2007)

Or here is another promo for homeschool:

Maine Middle School To Offer The Pill
PORTLAND, Maine, Oct. 18, 2007(AP) Pupils at a city middle school will be able to get birth control pills and patches at their student health center after the local school board approved the proposal Wednesday evening.

The plan, offered by city health officials, makes King Middle School the first middle school in Maine to make a full range of contraception available to students in grades 6 through 8, according to the state Department of Health and Human Services.

There are no national figures on how many middle schools, where most students range in age from 11 to 13, provide such services.

"It's very rare that middle schools do this," said Divya Mohan, a spokeswoman for the National Assembly on School-Based Health Care.

The Portland School Committee voted 5-2 for the measure.

Chairman John Coynie voted against it, saying he felt providing the birth control was a parental responsibility. The other no vote came from Ben Meiklejohn, who said the consent form does not clearly define the services being offered.

Opponents cited religious and health objections.

Diane Miller said she felt the plan was against religion and against God. Another opponent, Peter Doyle, said he felt it violated the rights of parents and puts students at risk of cancer because of hormones in the pill.

A supporter, Richard Verrier, said it's not enough to depend on parents to protect their children because there may be students who can't discuss things with their parents.

Condoms have been available since 2002 to King students who have parental permission to be treated at its student health center.

About one-fourth of student health centers that serve at least one grade of adolescents 11 and older dispense some form of contraception, said Mohan, whose Washington-based organization represents more than 1,700 school-based centers nationwide.

At King Middle School, birth control prescriptions will be given after a student undergoes a physical exam by a physician or nurse practitioner, said Lisa Belanger, who oversees Portland's student health centers.

Students treated at the centers must first get written parental permission, but under state law such treatment is confidential, and students decide for themselves whether to tell their parents about the services they receive.

Five of the 134 students who visited King's health center during the 2006-07 school year reported having sexual intercourse, said Amanda Rowe, lead nurse in Portland's school health centers.

A high school in Topeka, Kan., stopped providing free condoms to students Wednesday after district officials learned of the month-old program. The district has a policy against providing contraceptives.


Copyright 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

